# My Leon Cupra .:R



## Tony Maybe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, i wanna share my ride

here when I bought it...



















now clean and shinny in it's first show










.
.
.

and changes began

Coils










Cayenne Wheels










Engine Detail










S3 bar










Wheel spacers










Results:














































And the tlatest mod is Porsche Braking System and FMIC














































Hope i liked it


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

esta muy chingon paisano... 

de pura casualidad... en que otros foros posteas en mexico.... veo que eres del DF


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## JARM93 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Hi!!*

Hi guys i just got a seat leon sport 1.8t i was wondering if you knew something about megasquirt or vag com i want to get a launch control and i dont know if it is possible to make a launch control with any of these and also if you could let me know how to but a set of jom coilovers here in mexico or in the usa and how to import them to my country.....thanks for your help


----------

